# Mind naming me all those "famous" smokes?



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Basically, the tobacco that pieces of history smoked like Einstein...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Bingo!










Sir Walter Raleigh smoked straight virginia tobacco. That comes with 100% certainty. Shave the beard and lose the ruffled collar and he looks a lot like EvanS. He was not afraid to face down a queen and, if you messed with him, he would skewer you with that rapier like nobodies business. Virginia - for sure. He didn't just smoke the stuff, he named it for all the generations to come. All hail! Walter!

IHT smokes Escudo and Mark Tinsky smokes MacBarens Navy Flake. They are two famous pipe smokers I can verify based on a blend of personal knowledge and internet babble of so-so quality. Lets put it this way - I wouldn't go to war with the intel on Tinsky but a tin of Escudo in IHT's hand is something you can bank on.









_ IHT look-a-like._

EvanS, SoCal lord-of-the-coffeeroaster-wannabees and Walter Raleigh look-a-like, is fast becoming pipe-famous in certain circles. He smokes Carter Hall without apology and THAT critical tidbit of intel is rock solid.

This is as high on the pipe-tobak food chain as I can go. I hope the fame level of these pipe smokers is a satisfactory start. I hope and pray others may stand on my shoulders with the straight skinny on Einstein and Fred MacMurray.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

^^^^^:r

Great post

That EvanS sure dress's funny.... whats up with all those ruffles.


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

Pipesmoking is so personal, and misunderstood by the general public that few pick up un these details. Its totally diferent with cigars, they are bold and more for show I think!? We know what Churcill smoked and Castro smoked for example... :2


----------



## gillywalker (Oct 29, 2008)

I know Shelby Foote had his own blend. You can buy it the Memphis Tobacco Bowl. Anyone int Memphis? I'd love to try it but was told they won't ship it to me in Illinois.


----------



## Vox3l (Nov 17, 2008)

http://briarfiles.blogspot.com/
That blog has a pretty interesting section called "Featured Pipe Smoker" where they take a close look at famous people who smoked pipes. Not sure if it's quite what you're looking for, but it's pretty interesting!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

gillywalker said:


> I know Shelby Foote had his own blend ... but was told they won't ship it to me in Illinois.


Shelby had little use for midwesterners or anything else (except the War of Northern Aggression) that wasn't already in Tennessee. That's the word on the street. Maybe he put a block on Illinois.

OK - Einstein's tobacco. "They" say House of Windsors "Revelation" blend. I dunno.

Einstein pipe from the Smithsonian. He was a gnawer...


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> OK - Einstein's tobacco. "They" say House of Windsors "Revelation" blend. I dunno.


Yep. C&D has a newer blend out called Epiphony that is supposed to be very close to the original Revelation. I can't say if it is or not but Epiphony is a very nice smoke.

Former President Gerald Ford liked Field and Stream.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I stumbled across this on the internets...

"Reading a biography of Kierkegaard recently, I found that he was an avid pipe smoker and "consummed 500 grams a month of&#8230;the Venezuelan variety called Varinas." It was "a pure, unblended, top-quality product that was sold in rolls of six, staked in woven baskets of rushes." (Joakim Garff: Soren Kierkegaard, A Biography p.102)"

Dug this post up off an old thread http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1919023&postcount=4 (full thread here)

Doh should have read the most recent posts.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Dgar said:


> That EvanS sure dress's funny.... whats up with all those ruffles.


Helloooooo? He's from SoCal...


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

gillywalker said:


> I know Shelby Foote had his own blend. You can buy it the Memphis Tobacco Bowl. Anyone int Memphis? I'd love to try it but was told they won't ship it to me in Illinois.


Oh yeah, livin' in Germantown right now (however I go to school in Auburn). I usually swing by TinderBox but i'm not familiar w/ Memphis Tobacco Bowl.... WHERE IS IT? And i'll pick you some up while i'm in town.


----------



## gillywalker (Oct 29, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> Oh yeah, livin' in Germantown right now (however I go to school in Auburn). I usually swing by TinderBox but i'm not familiar w/ Memphis Tobacco Bowl.... WHERE IS IT? And i'll pick you some up while i'm in town.


It's down town Memphis. 152 Madison Ave.
I usually take a yearly trip there with my girlfriend. But we took last year off. I always stop at the Tobacco Bowl, unfortunately I wasn't into pipes at the time, but I really recommend going there. It's like stepping back into history.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

someone has re-released the einstein blend revelation... I picked up a tin off ebay.
Im pretty sure you can get it anywhere for cheap.. 
I havnt actually smoked the stuff, i just put it on display.. the can looks neat..

-hyp


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

gillywalker said:


> It's down town Memphis. 152 Madison Ave.
> I usually take a yearly trip there with my girlfriend. But we took last year off. I always stop at the Tobacco Bowl, unfortunately I wasn't into pipes at the time, but I really recommend going there. It's like stepping back into history.


Thanks for the info, will stop in next time I go to the Memphis Yacht club !


----------

